

Galapicon Valley and the Rise of Black Frankenswan - snewcomb42
http://blognewcomb.squarespace.com/blog/2011/2/7/galapicon-valley-and-the-rise-of-black-frankenswan.html

======
dshankar
Looking forward to "YC Makes Yummier Primordial Soup."

The comparison of the 90s to today got me started on a conversation about why
the web industry is the one odd-ball tech industry where barriers of entry are
abnormally low, cost of tech & services are low etc.

------
elbrodeur
The headings in this article are incredible: "How The Singularity Gave Birth
to Black Frankenswan"

I especially like the idea that this new species of entrepreneurs is feeding a
new species of investors. I tend to think, though, that institutional
investing will still be popular -- especially in later rounds, as the risk
profile of investments trends closer to what big investors are used to.

------
FerroGate
Loved his Cult Creation essay. I'm sure this will create some attention.

------
sahilpjain
Crazy and delicious essay.

